# older klein sizes



## plumpstumper (Dec 20, 2004)

im 6 ft tall and considering purchasing a 95 attitude...the seller says the frame size is 20 inches.isnt this more of a medium frame??....are the older sizes different than the newer specs?


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*don't know new specs, but...*



plumpstumper said:


> im 6 ft tall and considering purchasing a 95 attitude...the seller says the frame size is 20 inches.isnt this more of a medium frame??....are the older sizes different than the newer specs?


...I know the older ones tended to run small. I ride an 18" in most makers' measuring schemes, or a "medium," and I know a 20" Klein is my size. I'm 5'10" or was before decades of being hunched over the bar (both kinds).
20" may be a tad smallish. I would look at the top tube length and seat tube angle, which are more telling than frame size, which says little unless you know to where it is measured (c-c, c-t of tube, c-top of lug, etc) and how much the top tube is sloped.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*They Run Very Small*

Klein used a unique mesuring technique. I'm also 6' and don't even think the XL frame fits very well. If the seller is going by the serial number then that would indeed be a M frame. It will actually measure about 18" along the seattube and fit more like an 18" frame.


----------



## plumpstumper (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Klein used a unique mesuring technique. I'm also 6' and don't even think the XL frame fits very well.


im trying to get the crank to seattube top measurment from the guy.the bike is on ebay its a nice looking bike.but it looks too small for me


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*The Red/white/yellow one?*

That looks to be a M or maybe even an S frame. It might work for you depending on how you like your bike setup. 
Overall the Klein sizing is pretty similar today so your best bet would be to go to a local Klein dealer and see what current size fits you best.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Older Klein's were notoriously under-sized. I can't tell you how many people bought Kleins that were one size too small. You try to convince them to go up a size, but in the end, they would insist on the smaller size - only to come back 6 months later with a crack in the seat tube radiatiing out from the seat tube slot. If you are 6', you would probably be better fit on what they called the 22" (if I recall correctly, their sizing was center to top of seat tube - and they had a lot of seat tube showing - so that 20" is almost like an 18" center to top of top tube). 

But - most important - don't size the bike by the seat tube. Size it by the top tube. That's the crucial factor. And if you end up with the 20", do yourself a favor and make sure the seat post is burried in the seat tube to well below the bottom level of the top tube.


----------



## plumpstumper (Dec 20, 2004)

Shayne said:


> That looks to be a M or maybe even an S frame. It might work for you depending on how you like your bike setup.
> Overall the Klein sizing is pretty similar today so your best bet would be to go to a local Klein dealer and see what current size fits you best.


i rode a large and it was perfect.its too bad because i really like that bike......


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*I posted 3 Klein articles..*



plumpstumper said:


> im 6 ft tall and considering purchasing a 95 attitude...the seller says the frame size is 20 inches.isnt this more of a medium frame??....are the older sizes different than the newer specs?


 from MBAction down in the "manufactorer" forum.. They concern the 1986, 1988, and 1997 models.. They should give you some good insight to Klein sizing....


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

The red/yellow/white attitude is a small. 14 5/8 inches center of bb to center of top tube, 21 1/2 inch top tube . Klein called it a 19. (to attract more buyers)


----------



## ego40 (Jan 2, 2005)

You can download the old catalogues in German, they have also a page with the geometry, may be you have to convert from centimeter in inches: www.mtb-kataloge.de. For German-English online translation I reommend: dict.leo.org
Good luck!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Klein measuring pic


----------

